# Sifu Kenneth Chung San Jose Cali



## Nicholas82555 (Apr 25, 2010)

Has anyone trained under Sifu Chung or Sifu Ben Der Stanford University/San Jose respectively?

Sifu Chung promotes what he calls (The Soft Approach).


----------



## Domino (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry I can't answer but

Master Kenneth Chung ?
http://www.stanford.edu/group/wingchun/in_memory_of_eddie_oshins/photo3.html


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't know anything about Kenneth Chung, but I know some people who know Ben Der.  My impression is that he is very knowledgeable and skilled.


----------



## Nicholas82555 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I was starting to wonder did anyone know either of these 2 teachers. I got to sit in on one of Sifu Ben Der classes a number of years ago. Very small man but precise in his actions) Small secluded class but alot of attention to detail (good).


----------



## Domino (Apr 28, 2010)

Also found this

http://www.wingchunbc.com/about.htm


----------



## Vajramusti (Apr 29, 2010)

Several years ago I attended a "friendship seminar" in San Jose held at Ben Der's school. Later we went to a Chinese buffet and again met Kenneth Chung.

Folks from several different lineages were there and the interactions were very civil and informative. A couple of Ben Der;s students visited me in Tempe, Arizona.

Both sifus- Kenneth Chung and ben Der are very good at what they do and have taught some good wing chun practitioners.

My wing chun is somewhat different from theirs but I respect them and what they do.

joy chaudhuri
www.tempewingchun.com


----------



## Nicholas82555 (Apr 29, 2010)

With that said, why is there so much for a lack of a better word animosity between the WC clans. To me it's very idiotic. I look at what someone has to present as educational and nothing else. If you really want to get my attention entice me with alittle humility and character. Wasn't it Bruce Lee who said, "If you make an *** out of yourself, they'll always be someone to ride you"))


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicholas82555 said:


> With that said, why is there so much for a lack of a better word animosity between the WC clans. To me it's very idiotic. I look at what someone has to present as educational and nothing else. If you really want to get my attention entice me with alittle humility and character. Wasn't it Bruce Lee who said, "If you make an *** out of yourself, they'll always be someone to ride you"))



There is a lot of politics in most every martial art.  A lot of it is ego-driven, and everyone wants to claim that Yip Man taught me the real secrets, and all the rest of you losers just learned the tourist crap.

it's quite tiresome, but it's very common in the world of martial arts.


----------



## geezer (Apr 29, 2010)

Vajramusti said:


> ...My wing chun is somewhat different from theirs but I respect them and what they do.
> 
> joy chaudhuri
> www.tempewingchun.com


 
Well said.


----------

